# How do you get a sponsor?



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

The reason sponsors are willing to pay big money is because it gets their product recognized. The person they sponsor wears clothes and other gear with their company or brand name on it. 

How do you get a sponsor? I have no idea. I suppose you'd have to call companies and ask how you go about it.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

You have to be really realllly good! They're going to be targetting the best and top riders in the country -the ones people have their eyes on- to market their product. What stinks is that it takes lots and lots of money to be successful in the big eq classes and unfortunately there are a million girls out there who'd love to do them but don't have the finances. I'd call around to different companies and see what they say, but If those classes are what you really want to do I'd start of by offering to ride anything and everything as much as you can. Offer to show their horses and if you win a lot, people will start asking you to show (and pay for it). You can work up from there, but at some point you'll start showing nicer horses in the bigger classes.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

On a smaller scale, you could simply ask local companies to sponsor you. Local horse-related companies are always a plus. 

A friend of mine (Jane) had a friend in Real Estate who specialized in Equine Properties. The company helped Jane out financially and gave her a bunch of banners/shirts/etc with the company logo/info. When Jane went to horse shows, she plastered the company info on her trailer, stall, saddle pads, jackets, etc. She chatted around at lunch time to see if anyone was looking to buy/sell Horse Real Estate and handed out business cards for her friend. 

I don't think they paid her a lot, but ya know, every little bit helps!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Well to get big sponsors you have to be a well kown rider or "up and coming star" is what they call them. I got my sponsor from asking around. But to start, ask local businesses, make up a paper which professionaly states that you would like them to sponsor you for so and so show. Don't ask for an amount take what they give you. And when you get sponsors a nice thing to do is make a sign with their logos and hang it by your show stall. Always said a thank you note and a photo of you and your horse with the sign. This makes them look at you as courtious and they are willing to sponsor you again. Its tuff to find a sponsor that will keep sponsoring you. It took me a while to find a solid sponsor. Until I did I went off of many local businesses all donating different amounts of money.

I hope this helps and good luck! I am sure you will find a good sponsor!


----------

